# The dream job?



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2014)

Tell me about the ideal paramedic job... Here's the requirements:

1) no SSM. 
2) education focused
3) non fire/single role medics
4) decent pay
5) retirement
6) promotional ladder
7) more progressive protocols/medical direction

And go...


----------



## Tigger (Dec 10, 2014)

I've got nothing for all seven. Getting six of seven is possible, all seven is not.

I've heard some good things about Ada County in Boise ID, though I don't know much about their retirement.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2014)

City of Beaumont or Williamson County, both in Texas. From my research they seem to match all seven


----------



## Ciara510 (Dec 10, 2014)

You should look into Greenville SC. I'd give it 6.5 on your scale. 

Yes to SSM but its station based and focused on the employees. All of the posts are stations with kitchens and beds and there are also static stations to accommodate the more rural parts of the county. 12 hour shifts. 

Overall an excellent county to live in and work for.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 10, 2014)

Federal service as a paramedic on military bases with single function paramedics have all protocols will depend on the area with some being progressive and others not so progressive


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2014)

No where in CA


----------



## Ciara510 (Dec 10, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I've got nothing for all seven. Getting six of seven is possible, all seven is not.
> 
> I've heard some good things about Ada County in Boise ID, though I don't know much about their retirement.



Do you have any experience with the service personally?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 10, 2014)

Ciara510 said:


> Do you have any experience with the service personally?


No I don't. Just asked around a bit and talked to some folks that work there.

The "problem" I see it is to have a career ladder, you have to be a somewhat larger service. I love where I work but we have 16 full time employees total. There is no ladder, as there isn't really a need for one. We all have are extra duties (I write grants and other things), but that's not a bump in pay.

When you have a bigger service you sometimes run into issues with any one of those things as it is hard to maintain them on a large scale. The wages might be good but you have a crap retirement plan. Excellent protocols but you're stuck posting all day. Things like that which require compromise.

I'd like to think that such services exist, but I cannot think of one here in Colorado. The places that you want to work here are all small (no more than five or six ambulances shift), so there just isn't much of a career ladder, unless you are willingly to jump agency to agency.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 10, 2014)

luke_31 said:


> Federal service as a paramedic on military bases with single function paramedics have all protocols will depend on the area with some being progressive and others not so progressive



Our local DOD paramedics (Fort Carson) have 6/7, but again it comes down to the career ladder factor. Three ambulances during the day and two at night. Just not that big of an organization.


----------



## Ciara510 (Dec 11, 2014)

Tigger said:


> No I don't. Just asked around a bit and talked to some folks that work there.
> 
> The "problem" I see it is to have a career ladder, you have to be a somewhat larger service. I love where I work but we have 16 full time employees total. There is no ladder, as there isn't really a need for one. We all have are extra duties (I write grants and other things), but that's a bump in pay.
> 
> ...



How are the services out there based? Most of the more rural services I've looked at were all FD based and I'd love to find a single role position.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ciara510 said:


> How are the services out there based? Most of the more rural services I've looked at were all FD based and I'd love to find a single role position.


Single role in Colorado you mean? A very basic, non comprehensive list of 911 agencies along the Front Range alone includes AMR Colorado Springs, Northglenn Ambulance, Rural Metro Aurora, AMR Boulder, Platte Valley, Thompson Valley, Weld County (might be called something different now), Poudre Valley, and Estes Park Medical Center.

I'm certain Tigger can add on to this or correct it as needed.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 11, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Tell me about the ideal paramedic job... Here's the requirements:
> 
> 1) no SSM.
> 2) education focused
> ...



Is Sussex county high on the ideal paramedic job list do you think? I'm strongly considering moving up to DE in a few years if one of the agencies would take me on


----------



## Tigger (Dec 11, 2014)

Ciara510 said:


> How are the services out there based? Most of the more rural services I've looked at were all FD based and I'd love to find a single role position.


I shall send a PM. 

While there are many great single role services in Colorado, most of them will not make this list in a nationwide comparison.

Given the above requirements I'd say Thompsen Valley EMS in Loveland, CO and Poudre Valley EMS in Fort Collins, CO are probably the dreamiest agencies to work for. They both serve diverse areas that are large enough to require a command structure while still being clinically excellent. Pay is above average for paramedics though I am not sure what the retirement is like. Poudre Valley is owned by a rather penny pinching hospital network and Thompsen Valley is a special district and I believe has the same retirement package I do, which is acceptable.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 11, 2014)

That sounds more like a west coast system.  Parts of Montana, Washington, Idaho, Utah, and Navada.  



Tigger said:


> I've got nothing for all seven. Getting six of seven is possible, all seven is not.
> 
> I've heard some good things about Ada County in Boise ID, though I don't know much about their retirement.



Ada County has a great retirement system, I do not work for them but I do know that they are under the State Retirement Program which is Persi.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> Is Sussex county high on the ideal paramedic job list do you think? I'm strongly considering moving up to DE in a few years if one of the agencies would take me on



Yep. Best place I ever worked.

And I'm not actively looking for a job. I'm just curious if anyone else comes close to what I had at Sussex. I've heard great things about Ada County, Hennepin County in MN and I'd LOVE to work where Transport Jockey is.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2014)

Dbl post.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 12, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Yep. Best place I ever worked.
> 
> And I'm not actively looking for a job. I'm just curious if anyone else comes close to what I had at Sussex. I've heard great things about Ada County, Hennepin County in MN and I'd LOVE to work where Transport Jockey is.


 
I would second Hennepin and add Allina Health to the list for Minnesota services.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 12, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Yep. Best place I ever worked.
> 
> And I'm not actively looking for a job. I'm just curious if anyone else comes close to what I had at Sussex. I've heard great things about Ada County, Hennepin County in MN and I'd LOVE to work where Transport Jockey is.


Protocols are amazing where I work. Money is ok. But no promotion or retirement potential. Its a stepping stone position, but a damned fun one


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 13, 2014)

Acadian-San Antonio is not on this list. Underwhelmed


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2014)

What about looking at another country like the UK, Qatar, UAE, Australia, New Zealand? 

The LAS are hiring and hiring big.  Several people from here have been poached by them.  Although I hear the pay is bad and you get flogged.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2014)

I would kill to work in Scotland or New Zealand... But American certs are not valid for reciprocity


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2014)

The only place I'd consider outside of the US is Nova Scotia. The wife isn't interested though.


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I would kill to work in ... New Zealand... But American certs are not valid for reciprocity



I don't know who told you that but it's not true.  As of Friday of this week,

*Staff wanting to gain ATP at Paramedic level*
_
There are now only two ways to gain the pre-requisite knowledge before applying for ATP at Paramedic level

1. Complete and pass a Bachelor of Health Science in Paramedicine (or equivalent) from one of the Council of Ambulance Authorities (CAA) accredited tertiary institutions. In New Zealand these are Auckland University of Technology and Whitireia Community Polytechnic.

2. Demonstrate current competency at Paramedic level. This is reserved for people with prior clinical qualifications and/or experience that are very clearly equivalent to that of a Paramedic, for example in a medical, nursing or ambulance (usually from another ambulance service) setting. This pathway is only available for the small number of people who can very clearly demonstrate that their current clinical practice is equivalent to that of a Paramedic and all others will be required to complete a degree as outlined in bullet 1.
_
You would be bullet 2.  Assuming you could clearly demonstrate your current practice is equivalent to Paramedic you will be given an ATP.  If you can not then you may be given ATP at Emergency Medical Technician.  If this was the case you would not be allowed to gain ATP at Paramedic without completing the BHSc degree.  It is no longer allowed to gain an ATP at Intensive Care Paramedic through the "equivalent" method.  To become an ICP you would first need to complete the BHSc Paramedic degree (whatever portion you had to do - I would imagine half (18 months) or a third (one year)) then the Post Graduate Certificate (another year).  It is of note that a formal workforce skill matrix by station is being developed.  ICPs will only be allowed at certain stations.  I take it this will mean metropolitan, large urban and selected provincial stations only.  ATP of ICP will not be granted to anybody already at a non ICP station nor can you move there. 

Now, this is all great in theory, does it mean you are going to get sponsored for a work visa and such? I don't know, I do know that Immigration New Zealand no longer considers Paramedics to be a skill in demand so probably not given that our rate of graduates has increased and most of our vacancies are for Emergency Medical Technicians (about 80 of the 150 vacancies are for EMTs, the rest are for Paramedics and ICPs split half:half and about 50 graduates each year who will be Paramedics in approximately six months after completing graduation and the intern period).

Hmm ... when registration finally comes (next year) this will change.  It will likely be that unless you can demonstrate _educational _equivalence to our standard (i.e. ATP at Paramedic requiring the BHSc degree and at ICP requiring the PGCert) that you will not be registered.  This is how the Nursing Council now works.  If you cannot demonstrate equivalence to a 3 year New Zealand BN degree then you will not be registered.  One of my friends has an international degree and they will not register her because her degree is not considered equivalent even though her current practice is equivalent.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 13, 2014)

See, I think ICP in New Zealand would be amazing. They mostly operate in fly cars right? As far as I can tell New Zealand pretty much has my ideal version of an EMS system in place...


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I would kill to work in Scotland or New Zealand... But American certs are not valid for reciprocity



why scotland?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2014)

irishboxer384 said:


> why scotland?


Just really like the area from everything I've read and seen. Im planning on trying to go tbere to visit late next year. At one pount I looked at ireland because supposedly American certs could semi be used for reciprocity, but I got too busy here at home to look much into that


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Just really like the area from everything I've read and seen. Im planning on trying to go tbere to visit late next year. At one pount I looked at ireland because supposedly American certs could semi be used for reciprocity, but I got too busy here at home to look much into that



I've spent alot of time in Scotland. It has some of the most beautiful places in the world....but that isn't where the paramedics work lol. Imagine a mixture of the scenery or Montana, but the towns make compton look like a retirement village lol


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 13, 2014)

If you do go PM me I know it like the back of my hand (like a second home), i can recommend some good places and places to avoid mate


----------



## Clare (Dec 13, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> See, I think ICP in New Zealand would be amazing. They mostly operate in fly cars right? As far as I can tell New Zealand pretty much has my ideal version of an EMS system in place...



No. Most ICPs are rostered on a transporting road ambulance.  There are a few in a response car but it's only really in Auckland or Christchurch and a few other large urban cities.  Auckland is reintroducing two ICPs in cars to work during the day only at this stage.  The Shift Supervisors are all ICPs who can provide backup but that's only if there is no other ICPs available and they only work in Auckland and Christchurch.  Sierra (for non urgent work) may or may not be an ICP.  

The response car model is not without it's difficulties and to some degree yes, a few people in a car makes sense however it needs to be carefully managed otherwise the negatives outweigh any benefit.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 13, 2014)

Clare said:


> No. Most ICPs are rostered on a transporting road ambulance.  There are a few in a response car but it's only really in Auckland or Christchurch and a few other large urban cities.  Auckland is reintroducing two ICPs in cars to work during the day only at this stage.  The Shift Supervisors are all ICPs who can provide backup but that's only if there is no other ICPs available and they only work in Auckland and Christchurch.  Sierra (for non urgent work) may or may not be an ICP.
> 
> The response car model is not without it's difficulties and to some degree yes, a few people in a car makes sense however it needs to be carefully managed otherwise the negatives outweigh any benefit.


Huh. Good to know. Thanks Clare!


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 13, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Just really like the area from everything I've read and seen. Im planning on trying to go tbere to visit late next year.



I lived there for over 30 years, and still fly home twice a year when I fancy a decent pint.

The Scottish Ambulance Service is one of the larger but probably not one of the more progressive NHS trusts. Ambulance work over there for non-EU citizens is more or less impossible.

Still recommend you visit the place though.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 14, 2014)

You ever looked into, or considered flight programs? If you have an education, or want to pursue additional education, the career ladder has alot of potential at some programs. Education, training, protocols hands down go to some of the top tier flight programs in the country. As far as retirement, there are a few services where you will tack onto government pension and beni's, but I wouldn't let not having that be a factor. Government pensions are quickly going to become a thing of the past with the financial situation our states and country is in, and you stand to make more money investing smartly in a 401 w/an aggressive company match and Roth anyway. I left a job with a pension for one that doesn't have one.

However if you are looking for just EMS then I would agree with all the previous posts, and your current employer.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 14, 2014)

Clare said:


> No. Most ICPs are rostered on a transporting road ambulance.  There are a few in a response car but it's only really in Auckland or Christchurch and a few other large urban cities.  Auckland is reintroducing two ICPs in cars to work during the day only at this stage.  The Shift Supervisors are all ICPs who can provide backup but that's only if there is no other ICPs available and they only work in Auckland and Christchurch.  Sierra (for non urgent work) may or may not be an ICP.
> 
> The response car model is not without it's difficulties and to some degree yes, a few people in a car makes sense however it needs to be carefully managed otherwise the negatives outweigh any benefit.


I'd still happily come work for St. John or WFA (not sure if there is much difference practice wise?) I did one shift when I lived in Auckland and it was lovely.


----------



## Clare (Dec 15, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I'd still happily come work for St. John or WFA (not sure if there is much difference practice wise?) I did one shift when I lived in Auckland and it was lovely.



Not much difference really no, same response system (purple, red, orange, green and grey), same Clinical Procedures and Guidelines etc.  I know they are a bit more advanced than St J when it comes to the whole Sierra/less urgent response work.  

With the changes to the practice structure it's now going to be very difficult for internationals to get a job because they simply no longer fill a need that cannot be met locally.  Shame, the few foreigners I have worked with have been really cool and have some neat stories about how things from their home land are.  The South Africans are particularly interesting to talk to.


----------



## bizzy522 (Dec 18, 2014)

With out a doubt Ada County.


----------



## Medico (Dec 21, 2014)

My ignorance, what is SSM? 
Charlotte - Mecklenburg  (MEDIC) may apply.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Dec 21, 2014)

aust10n said:


> My ignorance, what is SSM?
> Charlotte - Mecklenburg  (MEDIC) may apply.


SSM stands for system status management. It includes posting, having staffing related to peak time call volumes, and working shifts that aren't necessarily evenly distributed (ie. as opposed to wiring 12s starting at 8 pm/am, shift times would be at 6, 8, 10, 12, 4, 6, and 8). Basically, SSM is system revolved around anticipating and most efficiently preparing for anticipated call volume/locations.


----------



## Medico (Dec 21, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> SSM stands for system status management. It includes posting, having staffing related to peak time call volumes, and working shifts that aren't necessarily evenly distributed (ie. as opposed to wiring 12s starting at 8 pm/am, shift times would be at 6, 8, 10, 12, 4, 6, and 8). Basically, SSM is system revolved around anticipating and most efficiently preparing for anticipated call volume/locations.


Ah, thanks, Monkey.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2014)

MonkeyArrow said:


> SSM stands for system status management. It includes posting, having staffing related to peak time call volumes, and working shifts that aren't necessarily evenly distributed (ie. as opposed to wiring 12s starting at 8 pm/am, shift times would be at 6, 8, 10, 12, 4, 6, and 8). Basically, SSM is system revolved around anticipating and most efficiently preparing for anticipated call volume/locations.




Also known as a "scientific wild *** guess". 

Also see: paramedic burn out.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 21, 2014)

Spent some time researching Ada County today, looks like a pretty awesome place. 

But how is the skiing nearby...


----------

